# Human Growth Hormone.



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Now I don't want this thread to be taken over by the anti drugs brigade, but has anyone ever used this stuff, does it work ? I've heard it makes you taller and can make you lose weight is this true ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

It is very good if your 30+, it will help to strip fat and lean you up, it will not make you taller


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

marc said:


> It is very good if your 30+, it will help to strip fat and lean you up, it will not make you taller


What about 16 ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Avoid it mate it will do nothing for you


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

marc said:


> Avoid it mate it will do nothing for you


Is their anything someone my age could take to lose fat, I'm not bothered if its legal or not.


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

try sum usn xedra-cut sf marc sells them working a treat for me, need to up my dosage thou was using half of the recommend dosage on the bottle lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

hendy ..try a good diet, goot exercise and some decent fat loss supplements from Marcs stores

HGH's have downsides


----------



## bonusbatter (Aug 20, 2009)

jeevan said:


> hendy ..try a good diet, goot exercise and some decent fat loss supplements from Marcs stores
> 
> HGH's have downsides


hendy, the worst thing you can do right now is mess with your body/ hormones at your age.

im 18, so pretty much in the same boat as you and ive shredded the fat off, all from careful diet, exercise and determination. i would never touch HGH or steroids at my age


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

You're young. Just work hard and eat correctly. You should find it relatively easy to lose weight.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Post up your diet, current weight and goals preferably in a new thread and you'll get some good advice


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

If you want to see what growth hormone does, just look @ the difference between the 1st & last rocky films. His heads grown massive, he has a big distended gut from organs growing even though he's ripped & has visible abs & he has massive fat sausage fingers on hands that wouldn't look out of place on an aging gypsy bare knuckle boxer. f**k that shit. A friend of mine took & his whole skull got thicker.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Hendy, before using third party meds, look at your diet and excercises regime.

The great all time secret to fat loss is....................

consume less cals you use in a day.

Sort your diet out and excercise regularly.

If you do use HGH, be prepared to spend round about 1k for a 6 month cycle.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hendy...I have given a fair decent (imo) response to your diet...which is easy to follow - not a lot of cooking etc.

As noted at 16 you should be cutting weighyt easy...you are lucky that your testosterone is raging (good for muscle) and your metabolismn should be fast (if not like lightening) at your age, seriously I am not anti drugs at all but under 21 you risk all kinds of issue's as your body has not stopped growing and your body is trying to sort out it's test levels etc...I think HGH and steriods have a bad rep, but you need to put in the hard work even when on them if you need them at 16 your not training hard enough to begin with (or long enough and being impatient) and therfore as well as rushing what you would do on them if your training and diet are not in place you will seriously screw yourself up - you need everthing spot on for 3 months minimum when on cycle - so if it's not right to being with you are wasting money and at your age your health...sorry do not mean to preach but it's not the answer at such a young age...to answer your question I am told HGH is great for recovery/injury prevention and cutting fat.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Si-K said:


> Hendy...I have given a fair decent (imo) response to your diet...which is easy to follow - not a lot of cooking etc.
> 
> As noted at 16 you should be cutting weighyt easy...you are lucky that your testosterone is raging (good for muscle) and your metabolismn should be fast (if not like lightening) at your age, seriously I am not anti drugs at all but under 21 you risk all kinds of issue's as your body has not stopped growing and your body is trying to sort out it's test levels etc...I think HGH and steriods have a bad rep, but you need to put in the hard work even when on them if you need them at 16 your not training hard enough to begin with (or long enough and being impatient) and therfore as well as rushing what you would do on them if your training and diet are not in place you will seriously screw yourself up - you need everthing spot on for 3 months minimum when on cycle - so if it's not right to being with you are wasting money and at your age your health...sorry do not mean to preach but it's not the answer at such a young age...to answer your question I am told HGH is great for recovery/injury prevention and cutting fat.


Cheers mate my metabolism is really slow because I had alot of medical problems when I was like 5-6 and it really fooked me up.


----------



## 5mudg3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey dude, your only 16, you have plenty of time to try the 'other stuff' later in life. Get yourself a decent diet, a good cardio routine and the fat will drop off you. Stay away from HGH for a good while - i learnt the hard way!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good.

Hendy - sorry to lecture did not realise (like me) you have medical issue's - still agree with the above tho - hard work good diet will still sort you out - may just take a bit longer as if you are anything like me re medical issue's - may take a little longer to get your basic fitness up and then progress to harder training...work it up over time and enjoy what you are doing (it will not seem as hard then!).


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Si-K said:


> :good.
> 
> Hendy - sorry to lecture did not realise (like me) you have medical issue's - still agree with the above tho - hard work good diet will still sort you out - may just take a bit longer as if you are anything like me re medical issue's - may take a little longer to get your basic fitness up and then progress to harder training...work it up over time and enjoy what you are doing (it will not seem as hard then!).


Cheers mate, I remember I was obece when I was 11ish I then lost loads of weight and even had a 6 pack :thumb but last year I had a bad football injury and put on loads of weight and this time it's been so hard to shred.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

i personally dont touch the gear , take mat hughs or shaun sherk


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

MrBigStuff said:


> i personally dont touch the gear , take mat hughs or shaun sherk


sorry i ment to say i can see why people do


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

I took the Xyience stuff when it first came out and all it did was make me Horny constantly, seriously I could be walking through safeway and look at a bagel and I was running for cover trying my hardest not to take some poor kids eye out


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

CrazyPenguin26 said:


> I took the Xyience stuff when it first came out and all it did was make me Horny constantly, seriously I could be walking through safeway and look at a bagel and I was running for cover trying my hardest not to take some poor kids eye out


:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I know you had medical issues when your were younger. But if your physically able now and you just have a weight issue then its very simple , sort youre diet out and train hard. You need to get some grit and determination. Come on dude just train hard.


----------



## Jay (Nov 12, 2009)

Get some dianobol in, did wonders for me at your age. :yes:

No but really dont, cos 3 yearsd later when i was ripped to f**k and sporting more muscle than was natural I got cancer in my tits and had to have a lump removed.

Then i stopped taking, it, stopped gyming it and became a lard arse.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Jay said:


> Get some dianobol in, did wonders for me at your age. :yes:
> 
> No but really dont, cos 3 yearsd later when i was ripped to f**k and sporting more muscle than was natural I got cancer in my tits and had to have a lump removed.
> 
> Then i stopped taking, it, stopped gyming it and became a lard arse.


No, thats was gynomastecia, not cancer.

Cancer involves a heck of a lot more treatment than just getting a lump removed.

In fact, none of thise even happened to you, therefore, :spam


----------



## Jay (Nov 12, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> No, thats was gynomastecia, not cancer.
> 
> Cancer involves a heck of a lot more treatment than just getting a lump removed.
> 
> In fact, none of thise even happened to you, therefore, :spam


It was a lump in my chest, they cut my nipple aropund the bottom and removed it.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Jay said:


> It was a lump in my chest, they cut my nipple aropund the bottom and removed it.


:spam


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Spam or not ...it would still have been Gyno...moral of the story - do not overdose with dianabol and run a proper SERM PCT....oh, and do your homework before taking anything...then do your homework another 10 times until you are 99% certain it is a) worth the risk and B)you know if it goes wrong you know what you have to do to counter act that and you have all the right "equipment" to do it with in advance.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

theres 101 reasons why u could of had a lump in ur chest im prone to sumn called lypomas which are basicly a small lump of fat, ive had one taken out my neck and ive got to have one taken out my chest on friday (which will piss me of majorly if i have to take alot of time of trainning) but if u where messing round with gear at 16 u gota be asking for trouble so prob was gyno,i put any money down it wasnt cancer tho.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Best thing to take whilst on cycle to prevent oestrogen build up (which is what causes gyno) is to take arimidex or letro.................so Ive been told 

Anyway, at 16, this dude wouldnt be spunk any cash on hgh, yet along a basic cycle of test enan.


----------

